# Humberside Show Brag x 2



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Heya!

Misha first... he won his open of one  but his critique from one of his judges was amazing. The judge said he has a lovely strong jaw, a great square muzzle, sturdy neck and his skin and coat are in such perfect condition that he has never seen better, even on a pedigree!

I am so proud of Misha for his very first show, he was so relaxed and friendly and had several cuddles... I think he really enjoyed himself.

Indy won his open too, against a very pretty all white girl. I was actually not expecting that, I was expecting her to win... 
He really excelled himself today, Indy is a solemn lil guy with huge eyes and normally fairly shy, a side effect from living such an isolated life... today he was quite lovey and giving hugs with abandon.

now the big brag!

He went on to win Best in Show Non-Pedigree  :thumbup: though the rosette says 'Best In Show Pedigree' which I think proves what I said all along... Indy is a pedigree moggy :lol:

Misha right at home in 30 seconds flat









Indy settling in too









Misha looking good









Indy demanding head rubs









Indy had an upset (being poked by people) so popped in with Misha for a few mins to calm again, after judging finished of course









Misha's rosettes









Indy's rosettes









Indy at the Best in Show enclosure


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!

Brilliant day !! Well done Misha and Indy and obviously very proud mum x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

that's great weldone, must have been those baths and grooming


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

awwww well done!


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Very well done the both of you


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Well done Indy's Mamma,

What a great win,thanks for sharing those pics with us.

Good luck for future shows.

Izzie


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

awh thanks

was talking to a couple of judges after the show and they were congratulating me on the boys when one pointed out that no matter how many baths you give a cat they still won't be top notch without fantastic care.... I was floating

They also were seriously impressed with just how sweet and easy to handle they were


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Awww, congratulations what fantastic results. You should be really proud of them xxx

Lovely boys  x

I bet you are looking forward to their next show 
Well done xx


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww they are two beautiful babies hun.Congratulations,it was lovely to meet you.xxxxx


----------



## Lucysmom (Feb 13, 2009)

Well done Indy and Miska,
I bet you are still floating oh cloud nine indysmum, I was after my first show win.
sorry i rushed off on msn its easter sunday and the house was and still is full

hugs

Rachel and the gang!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

You're famous!
Humberside Cat Club Show 2009 - Pictures by Kay Simpson | Humberside Cat Club Show - 11/04/09


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I saw, for once I look human and Indy is lovely as always 

Some gorgeous puds there, now I wish the critiques would go up  I wanna see what the other judges said

gotta have an extra lil brag... stuck the boys rosettes up in my room and already looks pretty good  this is after a total of 3 shows, Indy has been to all 3, Misha to just the one and Indys first two had cards for side classes, not rosettes









I know it is easier at the moment for HPs to get rosettes simply as fewer enter... but am still proud


----------

